# Startup Issues with system.ini files



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

I am computer literate enough to be dangerous - to have an idea about what's going wrong but not really know how to fix.

I have had a problem with Win 98 and finally decided to reinstall to see if that helped with the problem...didn't seem to work so now I am seeking more advice.

I have read a few posts here and determined that most of what is happening is related to Norton - I am getting the missing system.ini files related to:

symtdi.vxd

cshook.vxd

c:\progra~1\Norton~3\Norton~1\Navap.vxd

I have checked the registry and found the cshook.vxd but don't find the others - any suggestions?

The reason why I reinstalled - having difficutly printing from IE 6.0 - most web pages cause my system to lock up and I often get the spool 32 error - I made an assumption that reinstalling the OS would help fix the error - that didn't work either.

Any help on all this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Can you post the contents of the system.ini file?

Start, run, sysedit and ok.....go to that tab and copy and come back and paste everything.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
shell=Explorer.exe
system.drv=system.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=nvdisp.drv

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
mouse.drv=Microsoft IntelliPoint
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=NVIDIA GeForce 256 AGP (Dell)

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse,msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
display=*vdd,*vflatd

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]
MaxFileCache=524288

[Password Lists]
DEFAULT=C:\WINDOWS\DEFAULT.PWL

[nwnp32]

[MSNP32]

[WINRECWINDSP]
Driver=windspli.dll
Address=345
[WINRECWIN32DSP]
Driver=windspli.dll
Address=666

[drivers32]
MSACM.L3ACM=l3codecx.acm
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IR32_32.DLL
VIDC.IV32=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IR32_32.DLL
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
VIDC.IV41=ir41_32.dll
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll

[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, system.ini isn't loading them.

Can you give the exact error messages?

Also, can you start in safemode to see if you get them there too?


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

It says:

"Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.

The windows registry or system.ini file refers to this device file but the device no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.

SYMTDI.VXD

Press a key to continue."

Ditto the same message for:

CSHOOK.VXD 

C:\progra~1\Norton~3\Norton~1\navap.vxd

This is the message - any thoughts?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...c8e85e9b78e154ca882567460060faf5?OpenDocument

Have a look here for one.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=

And there.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks! That seemed to fix the startup issue. However, during startup there is a quick flash on the screen that says something about "error memory manager not detected..." the startup continues but I don't know what that means. And I am still having the printer issues that are primarily linked to Internet Explorer.

How can I reinstall MS IE? When I access the microsoft update site, the update detector will not run.

I have scanned for virus and parasites and found nothing that indicates a conflict. Any suggestions for this issue?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What do you have running at startup?

Start, run, msinfo32 and enter, software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.

Also, what happens when you try to update? Error messages?

Oops, does this apply per chance?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q229186


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Candy,

Thanks so much for you help - here is what is in the startup info...we have had off and on issues with this computer but for the most part nothing more than expected for Win 98 until recently...



HotSync Manager	Startup Group	C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
run	Win.ini	hpfsched
Microsoft Works Update Detection	Registry (Per-User Run)	\WkDetect.exe
TkBellExe	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\MSHARD~1\point32.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
AudioHQ	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
Adaptec DirectCD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
wcmdmgr	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
SENTRY	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SENTRY.exe
CMESys	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
ScriptBlocking	Registry (Machine Service)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg




When I access the Microsoft site - nothing happens - the browser seems to lock up and does not scan for the updates. I have gone in using several different links - some on the page and some from the auto update link on the computer.

I think you are on to something with the memory error - I'll try that solution and let you know what happens.

I saw another posts here that suggested some security checks. I didn't do it right away b/c I have Norton running and also use the Spybot S&D program and thought I'd be OK...so out of curiosity I ran a virus scan from Trend Micro and it found 3 viruses that Norton did not find - don't know if they could be part of the problem. I am rescanning to see if clean now.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, please rescan, and then download hijack this, scan and post your scan log. Also, write down the name of the viruses found. I probably can't help you with that, but I'll lasso someone for you 

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

BTW, I think there are some viruses that won't allow you to download anything from MS website....so that may be the issue there.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

TkBellExe Registry (Machine Run) "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
RealTray Registry (Machine Run) C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
Adaptec DirectCD Registry (Machine Run) C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE


You can take those items out of startup, via start, run, msconfig, enter, startup tab.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

I edited the startup as instructed.

The 3 viruses - two were Trojans and I can't remember the other - I did not write them down. I selected for the Trend Micro to delete and clean...so no record of that? The rescan is clean.

Here is the Hijack This log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 10:36:04 AM, on 10/26/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SBLIVE\AUDIOHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PALM\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\1033\MSOFFICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.sureseeker.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.sureseeker.com/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MSHARD~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} (WildTangent Control) - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/racing/tundramadness/microsoft/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://chat.strictlyhosting.com:8080/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: {47F591A2-8783-11D2-8343-00A0C945A819} (RFXPlayer Class) - http://download.richfx.com/player/mediaversion/005/latest/twophase.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pyramids - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pyt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Towers 2.0 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ywt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: JT's Blocks - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/blt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/26b8b5c5f5d7bbd89c06/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {AC2881FD-5760-46DB-83AE-20A5C6432A7E} (SwapIt Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v49/swapit/swapit.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BB594E2-6E4D-4CC9-98B0-931C323F9165} (DepHlp Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/shared/dephlp.cab
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} (Sol Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v41/sol/sol.cab
O16 - DPF: {58FC4C77-71C2-4972-A8CD-78691AD85158} (BJA Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v44/bjattack/bjattack.cab
O16 - DPF: {8BDF4BDB-7C40-4DC8-B2DD-138D8059698C} (Focus Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v40/focus/focus.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F6DBC29-7A0C-4AC0-A42D-10EC70678526} (Word Cubes Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v41/wordcube/wordcube.cab
O16 - DPF: {5EE92643-21CE-4949-903F-39439DCC3944} (Shapetris Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v42/shape/shape.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37919.3439699074
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, offhand, I don't see anything out of line there. How are we doing on the startup message?

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE

Disabling that from startup might make it go away too.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Sorry - should have said the patch for the "error memory manager" from the earlier posts solved that problem. The startup is performing without a glitch now.

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE*

What will that stop from happening - will that disable the audio all togher? Hate to question but at one time I seem to remember doing that and none of the audio would work...does that make sense?

Now seems the only issues are the Windows Update and printing...


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Restart Hijack this, put a check mark against the following:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.sureseeker.com/search.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/26b8b5c5f5d7bb...ip/RdxIE601.cab

And these two if you don't have spybot installed

O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present

Click *Fix Checked*

Reinstall Norton Anti Virus and your audio drivers


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On the item I mentioned, if it disables sound, which I don't think it should, all it should do is get rid of the audio control panel in the lower right hand corner....however, if it SHOULD do something with the sound, just go back and recheck it. It's not like we are deleting it from the computer, we are just stopping it from loading each time Windows starts up.....go via the start, run, msconfig, don't fix it thru the hijack program.

I've asked Putasolution for some help on your log, so please do as he has requested above.

Thanks my dear for the back up


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

AudioHQ Ahqtb.exe For Creative Soundblaster Live! series soundcards. System tray application for SB Live! functions. Available via Start -> Programs

Here is some info on it 
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_a.php


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Thanks!

I have done as instructed on the Audio Live disabling from Startup and done as Putasolution suggested on the hijackthis log.

I still can't get updates from microsoft windows update scan. Won't run at all - the page seems to freeze. The icon in the upper right doesn't show any movement or action.

When I try to print from IE pages the computer freezes. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the printer drivers - changed from a USB printer cable to a parallel printer port cable and so far nothing is working. The printer works fine with Word and other programs - it will also work with Netscape...just not with IE. The printer is a HP932C if that matters.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

One more thing, I should have said that when the computer locks up when printing from IE, I press CTRL+ALT+DEL and get the Spool 32 not responding. I'm sure you will need to know that in order to help diagnose.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

On IE, file, print menu, is it trying to print to the correct printer?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Try removing the Microsoft Update ActiveX and re-installing

Go to C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files
Find the Update class and Delete it

Go back to Windows update, and a new one will be installed


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Putasolution - 

Now I feel silly - I can't find it.

I went to C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files

and did not find anything that looked like the Microsoft Update ActiveX.

There were some damaged files that related to some games my family had downloaded in the past - I deleted those while I was there.

Is there somewhere else this file could live?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't feel bad Tim, I don't have it either


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Candy,

That makes me feel better and just for your info - this is Shae - I'm more computer literate than Tim!

I hope that PUT can help out with a solution - I'm waiting to hear. 

Thanks,!

Shae


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Do a search in Start | Search | For Files and Folders for the ActiveX object *Update class*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Shae, I used to have a sister-in-law named Shae....not sure if she spelled it with a C or an S 

We'll get it figured out, one way or another


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

The only files I could find when searching for "ActiveX" are:

Activex.x32 c:\windows\options\cab\tour\whatsnew\xtras

activexdownloading c:\windows\temporary internet files\content.ie5\89I7GTMR

ActiveX c:\Program files\adobe\acrobat 5.0\reader

I don't think these are the files you are referring to - 

When I search for "Update Class" I get about 422 files - so...not sure what to do now.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

That's odd because it's showing in your Hijack This log as

O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...7919.3439699074

I suggest that you restart Hijack this, and check that item
and click *fix checked*

Now try Windows Update


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

I can't find it in the Hijackthis log - here is the current one after the changes suggested earlier:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 1:34:33 PM, on 10/26/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PALM\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.sureseeker.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MSHARD~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll

so given this, I will try the update site again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That doesn't look like the entire log............can you do it again.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

exactly what I thought - here is the log from earlier today:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 10:36:04 AM, on 10/26/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\SBLIVE\AUDIOHQ\AHQTB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PALM\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\1033\MSOFFICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.sureseeker.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.sureseeker.com/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MSHARD~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioHQ] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\AudioHQ\AHQTB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {FA13A9FA-CA9B-11D2-9780-00104B242EA3} (WildTangent Control) - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/racing/tundramadness/microsoft/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://chat.strictlyhosting.com:8080/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: {47F591A2-8783-11D2-8343-00A0C945A819} (RFXPlayer Class) - http://download.richfx.com/player/mediaversion/005/latest/twophase.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pyramids - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pyt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Towers 2.0 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ywt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: JT's Blocks - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/blt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/26b8b5c5f5d7bbd89c06/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {AC2881FD-5760-46DB-83AE-20A5C6432A7E} (SwapIt Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v49/swapit/swapit.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BB594E2-6E4D-4CC9-98B0-931C323F9165} (DepHlp Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/shared/dephlp.cab
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} (Sol Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v41/sol/sol.cab
O16 - DPF: {58FC4C77-71C2-4972-A8CD-78691AD85158} (BJA Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v44/bjattack/bjattack.cab
O16 - DPF: {8BDF4BDB-7C40-4DC8-B2DD-138D8059698C} (Focus Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v40/focus/focus.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F6DBC29-7A0C-4AC0-A42D-10EC70678526} (Word Cubes Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v41/wordcube/wordcube.cab
O16 - DPF: {5EE92643-21CE-4949-903F-39439DCC3944} (Shapetris Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v42/shape/shape.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37919.3439699074
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/bcd48c18cb7498/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

and I deleted what putasolution recommended.

this is the one from now:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 2:00:54 PM, on 10/26/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PALM\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\1033\MSOFFICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://www.sureseeker.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://keyword.netscape.com/keyword/%s
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] C:\PROGRA~1\MSHARD~1\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Palm\HOTSYNC.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Dell Home (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll

I was able to access the Windows update site and get the updates necessary for windows. I downloaded and installed, restarted, etc. Went and tried to print a couple pages and still can't print from IE.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

At least we are half way there

Try this

Open Internet Explorer
Go to *Tools | Internet options | Advanced* tab
In the _Browsing Section_, Find *Enable Third Party Browser Extensions*, and uncheck it, restart your computer

See if you can print now


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

*On IE, file, print menu, is it trying to print to the correct printer?*

Candy,

I missed this question from earlier - yes the print menu shows the correct printer...so that's not the issue.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Put,

I disabled the 3rd party selection from IE - did not fix the printer issue - any other thoughts?

I really appreciate all the help and advice!

Shae


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you reboot?


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

sorry - should have included that info - yes, I rebooted. And typically after trying to print anything from ie, I always have to reboot because the computer locks up.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What is the spool32 error that you are getting, as mentioned in your first post? Other than ctrl-alt-del showing it not responding.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

that was it - on the ctrl-alt-del box it says not responding. However, now it doesn't show anything as not responding on the ctrl-alt-del window...so that's a little strange too.

some days I just want to throw the whole thing away - out the window - under the car - somewhere other than here!


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have you tried re-installing the printer drivers?


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

yeah - that didn't fix it either...

Do any of the security programs that can help diagnose printer issues?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Am I right in assuming that printing is only having problems in Internet Explorer?

If so, have you tried repairing Internet Explorer?


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

you are right - i have tried to repair ie and the printing glitch is only with ie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I recall you saying that you reinstalled windows. You might have mix and match IE files if you didn't reinstall 6.

What do you think pas?


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

i'll double check the repair option - fyi it is ms ie 6 sp1 and internet tools


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

You might want to look at the M$KB linked to in the IE Printing Issues section of this page

If SP1 has been installed, they SHOULD be ok


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

now I am getting the following Spool 32 error:

SPOOL32 caused an invalid page fault in
module SPOOLSS.DLL at 0187:7fab7a8d.
Registers:
EAX=a0000024 CS=0187 EIP=7fab7a8d EFLGS=00010286
EBX=855800d0 SS=018f ESP=0086fd80 EBP=0086feec
ECX=00000000 DS=018f ESI=85580120 FS=3e57
EDX=00574152 ES=018f EDI=00000054 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
0f b7 48 24 0f b7 40 26 8d 7c 01 54 8b 43 20 85 
Stack dump:
855800d0 8558009c 8557fd2c 575c3a43 4f444e49 735c5357 6c6f6f70 4952505c 5245544e 30305c53 2e303030 00444853 86208044 7fab1182 86208044 8557f3e8 

when printing from Word...

I am the most frustrated I think I have ever been with this computer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you run another virus check via Trend Micro please.

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Try this page


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, go to the control panel, printers, right click on your printer, properties and then look around at the settings. Is it set to RAW or EMF?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/...0.html&admit=716493758+1067206762667+28353475

You might also read thru that, it seems that the spoolss.dll being replaced with a newer version solved that problem for others.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I'm not sure why that silly link isn't working, so I'll post my google search results.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=module+SPOOLSS.DLL+at+0187&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

the printer is working from MS Word again - but still not from IE - the spool setting is set to EMF

virus check showed no virus - 

I'm browsing your search results on google - will let you know what I am able to do with it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you ever say what printer you had?


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

yes - earlier I posted that it's a HP932C

I downloaded and reinstalled the drivers from the HP site. There are no glitches when printing from every other Microsoft application that I normally use and I can print from Netscape too.

So it must definitely be an issue with Internet Explorer...

I uninstalled Norton System Works manually and reinstalled it just to see if that was the cause...didn't fix it.

I think I may just have to live with it.

I really appreciate all the work you and putasolution have done to try and help me solve this issue.

If you think of any thing that I haven't tried, please let me know.

thanks again,

Shae


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In explorer, are you using the file/print button to print? Or the Print icon on the tool bar? Can you test both.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

I can use the print icon on the top bar on some websites but not on all...but I can not use the drop down file - print command...what does that mean?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I dunno  Thought I would ask 

It seems like I was reading something that made that relevant, now I'm going to have to go check my internet history to see why I wanted to know that


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another question, can you get a print preview? I should have bookmarked whatever I was reading this morning (or it could have been yesterdy), but I've been re-arranging my kitchen and really only checked messages this a.m. and replied to very few.

I know you are running IE 6, but this is what I'm looking at now.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=312446


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;227094

There's what made me ask the first question


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

that doesn't make much sense does it? I get a print preview and can print some pages - like the Microsoft page that described the printer error. I still can't print the page that started all of this research - http://www.af.mil/news/opscenter/efreedom.shtml

I guess that just may be one glitch we have to live with.

thanks for your hard work!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I know you've tried reinstalling the printer drivers, but have you checked HP's website for a newer version of the drivers?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TimShaeSim:_
> *that doesn't make much sense does it? I get a print preview and can print some pages - like the Microsoft page that described the printer error. I still can't print the page that started all of this research - http://www.af.mil/news/opscenter/efreedom.shtml
> 
> I guess that just may be one glitch we have to live with.
> ...


Also, just to be clear, you've tried the file/print method on that and the printer icon?

And nothing with computers makes sense sometimes 

And we aren't going to live with it, if I have anything to do with it!


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

*but have you checked HP's website for a newer version of the drivers?*

yes and I uninstalled the old drivers and reinstalled from HP's site - the driver has not updated since 2001.

I'll have to check the details about your last question once I get home - I'm at work right now and unable to test that - will email once I get there. However, my memory says that I have tried both and neither worked...but again, I'll double check from home.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www2.driverguide.com/uploads/uploads17/24779.html

Try that one............


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

downloaded that driver file and it is the same as the one from HP - but installed that version anyway and still not operational from that page - by using either method file drop down to print or print icon.

I talked to my tech guys at work and they said it sounded like a typical issue with Win98 and I would most likely need to reformat my hd and start from scratch...not something I want to do...suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I would try an overinstall before a format.

And I'm not sure what they call a typical issue, but I've never run across it before. Usually you can print from IE, or you can't....it's usually not hit and miss.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

I did an overinstall last weekend trying to rememdy the problem...needless to say, it didn't fix it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another thing you could try if you have sufficient hard drive space, is to install windows into another directory. If it works there, you can reinstall your other programs and remove the old windows directory without losing any of your documents, etc.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

will that require partitioning the hard drive? I don't know how to set up a "secondary" drive...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, you just need to have sufficient space available for another complete windows installation.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

so how do I go about doing that?


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry Shae, I was traveling yesterday and returned home to two broken computers 

Go to my computer, right click on your hard drive, properties, and see what is available.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Candy,

No worries about the delay. 

I'm back at work today and will have to try and work on it tonight.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Candy,

I have 255 MB of RAM this computer is a DELL XPS 800r pentium. There are 73% free resources.

The C drive has 27.9GB with 16.3GB free.

Is this all you need to know?

Shae


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, you have enough space to reinstall into a different directory, if you wanna try that


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Candy,

I do want to try that but I will be out of town from 11-5 through 11-12.

I'll write back to the forum when I get back and get the instructions on how to go about doing that.

thanks,

Shae


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No problem, have a safe trip and post back when you are ready to go at it.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Candy,

Sorry it's been so long - first I was traveling and then the holidays happened. But things have started settling down here and I think I am ready to tackle the reinstall of Win 98. Can you provide instructions on how to go about it?

Currently the system is up and down. Just locks up after a while - I think a reinstall will help. Do you need any other information in order to complete this?

Looking forward to your reply.

Shae


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you say it locks up after a while, just sitting there? Can we be sure we don't have a heat issue happening? Since it's been so long, I'd like to be sure of that.....and will it lock up in safe mode too? Didn't go back and re-read from the start, so if we've covered that, let me know.

Otherwise, boot with a windows 98 boot disk, have the install cd handy, choose to start with cdrom support, cd drive will move one letter ahead, change to that letter at the a: prompt by typing the letter followed by a colon, then enter, the drive letter should change, then type setup and press enter. You need to accept a new directory to install into, I don't think I'd do the default, which is Windows000 or something silly like that.


----------



## TimShaeSim (Oct 25, 2003)

Candy,

I tried the reinstall last night and boy did I run into trouble. Once I had it installed everything was clean in the startup of course but I didn't have all of the drivers for the monitor. I tried to install the programs we regularly use and they wouldn't function. I couldn't figure out how to get from the new boot directory to the old WIN 98 installation. After much frustration, I went into dos and deleted that new directory and then reinstalled over the old application.

After reinstalling the WIN 98 - I now have to go in and delete all the same start up issues I originally had with Norton and now I have two new ones showing up - "gckernel.vxd and msgamio.vxd". I get the same message with these - 

"Cannot find a device file that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.

The windows registry or system.ini file refers to this device file but the device no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using its uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.

gckernel.vxd required system.ini file is missing".

Any suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

All you really needed to do is to install the old programs into the same location where they were before. They will automatically put new registry entries into the new windows installation that you are booting from.

Not sure if you want to give the new windows directory installation another chance. Of course you'll need to reinstall the display adapter again and some other hardware drivers on the new installation.


----------

